# WM 2019 Adjustments to Bonus Time and Housekeeping



## rhonda (Dec 28, 2018)

The 2019 Adjustments have been posted on the WM site.

The opening paragraphs are pasted below ... but the housekeeping rates didn't copy/paste well ... please visit the official link.



			
				WM site said:
			
		

> *2019 Adjustments to Bonus Time and Housekeeping *
> 
> The 2019 WorldMark, The Club annual budget was approved by the WorldMark Board of Directors at their October meeting. As we strive to deliver great vacations and countless memories for our owners, we’d like to report that the Bonus Time fee increase will be minimal.
> 
> ...


----------



## izzymail (Dec 30, 2018)

rhonda said:


> The 2019 Adjustments have been posted on the WM site.
> 
> The opening paragraphs are pasted below ... but the housekeeping rates didn't copy/paste well ... please visit the official link.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Howdy_TX (Jan 8, 2019)

Curious / I log on to WM and see when my credits expire - under housekeeping - it’s 0 + * for expiration date. How many housekeeping credit is there per year? Thanks


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 8, 2019)

You get 1 HKC for 1 TO 19,999 Points. Then a 2nd HKC at 20,000 Points and then 1 for each 10,000 additional Points after that. So 30k = 3HKC, 40K = 4 HKC, ETC. 

You get 1 GC for each 10K or part there of. So 1 to 10,000 you get 1 GC. At 10,001 to 20,000 you get 2 GC.

HKC role over like Points. GC DO NOT ROLL over. Use it or lose it. But be careful any changes to a Reservation using a GC causes the use of another GC and loss of the first one.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 8, 2019)

I kind of blame Wyndham for many of the changes. They can't raise the mf enough to raise money for acquisitions so they are adding on and raising fee's. Wyndham can't borrow money to develop new resorts for Worldmark.

Yesterday I booked bonus time in a one bed unit for Friday. The requirement was that I had to book two nights because of the weekend rule. I ended up booking a two bed unit instead. 

Another thing I noticed is how hostile some Wyndham managers have become. In the past I always felt welcome to go to a Worldmark to view the common areas. I went out to Indio last week and was stopped at their gate. The gate person explained that I had no reservation to stay or visit. I called Worldmark and the reservation person couldn't believe this so she called the Indio manager. It was explained to me that the manager had put in place a visit reservation policy. I decided to go in and speak to the manager and he was a real jerk. We were allowed to view the common areas but he insisted on taking my drivers license while we were visiting. This manager knew we were who we were because owner service had spoke with him.

I sent WM an email about this because if there is going to be a random policy at any resort it should be noted on the website.

Bill


----------



## breezez (Jan 8, 2019)

I think WM housekeeping fees are a bit absurd.

In other TS systems I own like Hyatt if you use their Pure Points Inventory it’s just $60 regardless of unit size.   If you use the points in lieu of deeded week it’s just $39 extra to split a week.

While I can’t speak to how others leave units I always throw all towels wash cloths etc in pile in tub, take trash out before I leave.  Leave dry goods on counter for staff if un opened, leave all bedding on beds, put all dirty dishes and coffee pot in dish washer and start before I check-out.   So my guess is they may spend 40 minutes or less cleaning my unit before next people stay.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 8, 2019)

breezez said:


> I think WM housekeeping fees are a bit absurd.
> 
> In other TS systems I own like Hyatt if you use their Pure Points Inventory it’s just $60 regardless of unit size.   If you use the points in lieu of deeded week it’s just $39 extra to split a week.
> 
> While I can’t speak to how others leave units I always throw all towels wash cloths etc in pile in tub, take trash out before I leave.  Leave dry goods on counter for staff if un opened, leave all bedding on beds, put all dirty dishes and coffee pot in dish washer and start before I check-out.   So my guess is they may spend 40 minutes or less cleaning my unit before next people stay.


Yes, but look at the maintenance fees man, look at the maintenance fees!!!!! 

Tater on my Note8 tapatalk


----------



## breezez (Jan 8, 2019)

taterhed said:


> Yes, but look at the maintenance fees man, look at the maintenance fees!!!!!
> 
> Tater on my Note8 tapatalk


I will have to agree on the MF aspect!


----------

